# F.S. Need to GO.....



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

All gone....please everyone test to make sure no leaks.....I had water in them all at one point but did not look for any leaks....Better to be safe than sorry....Thank you all....


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Daily Bumpitybumpbump....


----------



## euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

Pm sent for #3


----------



## Tychevelle (Dec 17, 2010)

Pmed regarding #1


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

wish you'd had these for sale when ya got that light from me, would have traded ya for that 46 gal lol...... good luck with the sales


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Sorry John....didn't plan on getting rid of em....but they need to go...that is why I've priced them fairly low....not even a buck per gallon....Thanks for the good wishes at this point I need all the luck I can get....


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

PM's replied....#3 Stand, light, and heater are sold. Waiting to hear back on #1.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

No. 3 is now SOLD....


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

ill take deal #1.

can you pm me your # bubblebee 

thx ben


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Tank #1 pending pick up and one waiting if it falls through....


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

That leaves the 25 gallon for $15....any takers.....


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

BumpityBumpBump for 25 gallon with screen lid (optional)


----------



## Squidberg (Dec 20, 2010)

*Step 1*

I need Another Starter tank,I am home in Surrey Area Scott Rd. Area, 20 minutes from anwhere.I Lost all my Cichlids on my Move out From Toronto. This May get me reinterested,I Lost about 40 Amazing some Wild chiclids and alot of other Amazing fish.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Awwww sorry to hear this....well gonna wait for a lil bit and will let u know....


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

No show for tank #1 so it is availabe for the taking.....I would like to say from here on in....I WON'T HOLD ANY TANKS...SO FIRST COME FIRST SERVE TYPE OF POLICY FROM HERE ON....AS I DON'T HAVE THE TIME TO WAIT/WASTE...THESE TANKS NEED TO BE GONE BY THIS WEEKEND....NO.3 IS ALREADY GONE....SO THE OTHER TWO ARE STILL HERE....SO PLEASE LET ME KNOW.....


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

25 and 15 sold....50/55 pending pick up this noon


----------

